# Pool Light conduit



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The wet niche conduit IS supposed to fill up with water. 
Where is this "junction box" you mentioned? I hope it is a "deck box". You know, the one with the brass base with the threaded conduit entries and the black cover.


----------



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

*pool conduit*

The installer told me now he wants the light run to a switch near the entrance to the pool to turn it on and off, is this okay ? No junction box, just the cord from light into light switch box.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Absolutely NOT! You need a deck box in between. 

See NEC 680.23(B)(2) and especially ALL of 680.24
680.24 describes a deck box.

Here is an image:


----------



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

*deck box*



Speedy Petey said:


> Absolutely NOT! You need a deck box in between.
> 
> See NEC 680.23(B)(2) and especially ALL of 680.24
> 680.24 describes a deck box.
> ...


I did read you had to have the deck box, it says in nec that it must be supported by 2 metallic conduits, since the conduit coming from inside at the panel and from the pool light is non-metalic can you add metallic conduit on the end that comes up out of the ground, or is there another way this is done? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You only need one support conduit. There are three entries in the bottom so you are set.
I really wish they would make a deck box capable of being supported on the side, or better yet, one that is self supporting, like those Arlington Garden Posts. That would solve a LOT of problems.


----------



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> You only need one support conduit. There are three entries in the bottom so you are set.
> I really wish they would make a deck box capable of being supported on the side, or better yet, one that is self supporting, like those Arlington Garden Posts. That would solve a LOT of problems.


Does it need to be metallic or can it be pvc. Also, I understand you can't run romex out to the deck box, is this correct and if so can you use uf or underground 12-2 or must they be single wire with a green insulated ground.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The support needs to be metallic.

You CANNOT run NM cable for ANY portion of the wiring to the pool light. Pretty much ALL grounds related to pool equipment are required to be insulated.
See 680.32(F). You need conduit ALL the way back to the panel. You need THHN/THWN conductors in conduit.
One exception is that you can use MC cable inside the structure. 
The ground is supposed to be installed without splice, but there are certain exceptions and I have never had an issue with splicing to MC cable.


----------

